# cracked block



## 8n52 (Sep 2, 2012)

Just found a old crack in the block of my 8n that's been jb welded.thinking of getn it welded right the motor runs great.any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Wheres the crack located..how long crack?


----------



## 8n52 (Sep 2, 2012)

Bout 3 inches no longer


----------



## 8n52 (Sep 2, 2012)

Its beside oil resorvoir few inches below serial number


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you do get it welded, make sure the welder is competent in welding cast iron. You can't just slap a bead of weld on it and call it good. You should v-notch the crack and drill the ends to keep it from spreading. Then you'll need to heat the crack and surrounding area with a torch and weld with a nickel rod. You may need to stop and reheat the area to keep it hot enough. Failure to do that will result in very brittle cast metal that will fail down the road. You'll also need to let the area cool very slowly after welding to keep it from getting brittle. Some welders will bury the part in dry sand to force it to cool down slowly.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Listen to CountryBoy,
Welding a 60 or 70 year old engine is a gamble, even for a very experienced welder. JB weld isn't all that bad.


----------

